# heat load soft ware for equipment sizing



## hvaclover

Who uses heat load soft ware and what type do you use?

Any complaints about certain brands of soft ware or have you found inconsistances in other programs you have used?


----------



## beenthere

Are you looking for it to be certified by ACCA.

WrightJ is, plus has modules you can add on to it. Like Wright Draw, for duct layout.

It also has a high layout price to buy it.

HVAC CALC is not certified by ACCA, its duct sizing program isn't compliant with Manual D either.
But, it is much cheaper.
And is close enough on sizing. That you are not oversizing, per say.


----------



## cold1

*Software*

We have been using Elite,s CHVAC and RHVAC. Both are very good..


----------



## jdh

I use Elite Software also. 

Recently added the DrawingBoard program from Elite, which has cut the time of doing load calcs in half. It fun to do load calculation again. 

I know Wright software looks like a great program also. And also have had the HVAC_Calc for years, but its not MJ8

Also as a freebie, no frills, the towwsoftware progam is nice too @ toww.net


Jack


----------



## hvaclover

This software works for me


----------



## Bob Blagg

hvaclover:

I highly recommend that you or anyone else that has any questions about Manual J software or about how to use Manual J contact Tracy Savoy at
www.load-calculations.com. 

She is an expert in all aspects of Manual J and the software but answers questions in a way even I can understand.

Tracy Savoy [emailTracy <at> load-calculations <dot> .com email]
www.load-calculations.com


----------



## DuMass

When I purchased the 8th Edition Manual J book, it also came with an abridged edition load calculation spreadsheet on CDROM. 

Is this spreadsheet adequate enough for most general residential equipment sizing applications?


----------



## hvaclover

I don't remember posting this:001_unsure: 


Oh no! did "_*BAD CLOVER" take over and post this????*_


----------



## nicktech

i use wrightsuite software


----------



## Bob Blagg

DuMass:

That is a question I think we all would like the answer to. 

You should contact Tracy Savoy at www.load-calculations.com and let us all know. 

Tracy Savoy email Tracy <at> load-calculations <dot> .com 
www.load-calculations.com


----------



## Bob Blagg

hvaclover:

I have attached the ultimate in equipment sizing charts. :thumbsup:

At least that what all the fly by night HVAC contractors tell me. :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover

Bob Blagg said:


> hvaclover:
> 
> I have attached the ultimate in equipment sizing charts. :thumbsup:
> 
> At least that what all the fly by night HVAC contractors tell me. :laughing:



Dude you need new material or a better writer.:blink::yes:

That method went obsolete back in the '80s.


----------



## nicktech

Bob Blagg said:


> hvaclover:
> 
> I have attached the ultimate in equipment sizing charts. :thumbsup:
> 
> At least that what all the fly by night HVAC contractors tell me. :laughing:


 too effen funny!!


----------



## hvaclover

nicktech said:


> too effen funny!!



That's too old to be funny.


----------



## hvaclover




----------



## Bob Blagg

I guess I am showing my age (54 years old) or maybe it is just my 30+ years in the HVAC business. 

I still need the old way because at my age, when I forget my glasses my arms aren't long enough for the THUMB method. 

Actually I have always liked a Manual J for every estimate.


----------



## hvaclover




----------



## hvaclover

Lemme share ONE recent experience that i had that sums up what my thoughts are on Man J.

First off understand i have been in business over 33 years and have seen the rural areas around my market radius build up. I have seen good construction techniques and bad. In short in 30 years I know my market.

There was a whole slew of smaller split level home consisting 1400 to 1600 hundred square feet. 300 sq ft was basemen/living area. The builder put 75k standing pilot furnace. 

I did a quote in one of those homes. The owners had upgraded windows. blown in wall insulation.

Damn near hermetic. I quoted a 60k two stg 95% VS pkg.

A company named Randazzo quoted by manual j 80k.

I lost the quote. But I did not need manual J to to tell me Randazzo's rep was way off.

I'll keep relying on my experience and my knowledge of the construction of the homes In my area.


----------



## JohnH1

I use wrightsoft http://www.wrightsoft.com and http://www.opactive.com/Software/load-calculation-software.shtml
The latter is loaded on a handheld unit to use wile walking around the home with the customer. Not ACCA approved though.


----------



## nicktech

hvaclover said:


> That's too old to be funny.


 yer not, :wheelchair:, but looks arent everything!:w00t:


----------



## DuMass

Bob Blagg said:


> DuMass:
> 
> That is a question I think we all would like the answer to.
> 
> The answer is YES… I was being facetious.
> I will be sure and get in touch with your sales rep for load calc software. I should be able to get an accurate and unbiased opinion there.
> I can’t believe you have over 600 posts on HVAC TALK and they haven’t thrown you off yet.


----------



## Bob Blagg

DuMass:

The young lady that I recommend that people go to for help with their Manual Js and the understanding of the software doesn't sell any type of software and either do I. 

Also are you recommending that I leave all the HVAC forums that are on the internet? 

If you really feel that way just let me know and you will never hear from me again.


----------



## beenthere

DuMass said:


> Bob Blagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> DuMass:
> 
> 
> I can’t believe you have over 600 posts on HVAC TALK and they haven’t thrown you off yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that.
> 
> Bob is a respected member.
Click to expand...


----------



## beenthere

Bob Blagg said:


> I guess I am showing my age (54 years old) or maybe it is just my 30+ years in the HVAC business.


I'll be 54 in late September.


----------



## hvaclover

beenthere said:


> DuMass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we do that.
> 
> Bob is a respected member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I left my "Zig Ziggler" days lllooonng behind me, I still think Bob's presence here and else where is as relevant as any other person representing their segment of the business. I have learned something from all of them.
> 
> Bob I think you are a on the square guy and I respect your suggestions.
> 
> I just know that some guy in my generation (I'm 58 you whipper snappers) may give Bob a godd natured jab but will follow up on the link he posts.
> 
> Stick around Bob. I for one like you here.
Click to expand...


----------



## hvaclover

beenthere said:


> I'll be 54 in late September.


Another young wet behind the ears kid. But I still want that blood transfusion 
you promised me.

And BTW, when was the last time you worked a real job. youngman? You are always here and at hvac-talk.:glare::sneaky2:

Yours truly
:clover:


----------



## beenthere

LOL.. For about 3 weeks in July, I was running 80 hour weeks.

Installing. 

I prefer service. 6 hours a day, and you can make ok money.


----------



## Bob Blagg

Stop it guys. You are making me blush. :laughing:

I am not wet behind the ears, just slightly damp.


----------



## pipefitter636

hvaclover said:


> Lemme share ONE recent experience that i had that sums up what my thoughts are on Man J
> A company named Randazzo quoted by manual j 80k.
> I'll keep relying on my experience and my knowledge of the construction of the homes In my area.


 I knew one of the salesman from the above mentioned:blink::laughing: Manual J my


----------



## hvaclover

pipefitter636 said:


> I knew one of the salesman from the above mentioned:blink::laughing: Manual J my


Them SOBs use TWO thumbs

Hey Pipefitter, remember that slogan they used "We Are The Builder's Choice".

Ok, I don't think with the rep the builder's have in this area when it comes to the hvac system quality, that i would pick that as my slogan.


----------



## DuMass

Hey... if you guys want to get a room that’s fine… I’m not here to judge, but I think marketing and sales along with the posting of associated email addresses belongs in a separate B&M forum, just like it's supposed to be on HVAC Talk, not out intermingling with the contractor and service tech population. That's JMHO and all I'm going to say about it.  The end.


----------



## beenthere

But, the question was.

Why would he be banned/kicked off from H-Talk because he has over 600 post?


----------

